# levothyroxine and breast feeding?



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

I am planning on breast feeding and wondered if it is ok to continue to take thyroxine at the same time?

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes you can breastfeed when taking levothyroxine. Only low levels found in the milk and thyroxine occurs naturally in milk anyway from the mother. So long as you aren't thyrotoxic then baby will be getting the usual normal levels from the milk.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks mazv


----------

